# Freud FT1700VCE table plate



## davehest (Jun 11, 2011)

I am trying to find a pre-drilled router table plate to mount my 
Freud FT1700VCE router. I don't want a generic one as I messed it up trying to drill it with faulty template that came with the router. Apparently this is an old one although I just bought it new. Can anybody help? Davehest


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I had expected that I would be able to help you by doing a quick Google search. I was wrong. I did find a .pdf owners manual that is most uninformative, except that I learned that there are 4 screw positions. Another .pdf has the following, which I copied directly: 
"The Freud BF4017 baseplate has been pre-drilled for this
router and will make centering the collet very easy. (fig.1)"


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

It seems that I had to create a separate post.
(I had at first tried to insert a url but it did not work once the post was posted; clearly I have only rudimentary knowledge of how to use the Router Forums web site.)


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

davehest said:


> I am trying to find a pre-drilled router table plate to mount my
> Freud FT1700VCE router. I don't want a generic one as I messed it up trying to drill it with faulty template that came with the router. Apparently this is an old one although I just bought it new. Can anybody help? Davehest


Hi Dave - kinda depends on which table you have unless you are building your own. Rockler has a predrilled plate for that router, see group B
Rockler Router Table Plates - Rockler Woodworking Tools
Please note the outside dimensions of the plate though, 8 1/4 x 11 3/4. I think it is made to fit the Rockler or the Bench Dog tables. MLCS tables use a 9 x 12 plate and most of the rest are 9 1/4 x 11 3/4. Doesn't matter if you are building the table and cutting your hole to fit the plate but if your table is already cut out, It can be a PIA.


----------



## copper1 (May 21, 2011)

I bought this router with plan of mounting it to my table saw. It came with Jessem router lift(Powermatic)--They have a master plate that fits all routers but this one. I could find no solution including from Jessem. Mount my larger Freud router instead. Very frustrating.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

copper1 said:


> I bought this router with plan of mounting it to my table saw. It came with Jessem router lift(Powermatic)--They have a master plate that fits all routers but this one. I could find no solution including from Jessem. Mount my larger Freud router instead. Very frustrating.


Hi Darwin - May I ask specifically what happened with the template that came with the router, you said it was "defective"?

Also, I'm not familiar with the Jessum Lift. Can you use another plate with it? Woodhaven does offer a 9 1/4" x 11 3/4" plate and offer a drilling service for the 1700 for an extra $20.
Router plate:
http://woodhaven.com/Woodhaven-147-Large-Insert-Plate/M/B001NZ0MN6.htm

Drilling service:
http://woodhaven.com/Woodhaven-Plate-Drilling-FreudFT1700-wlift-hole/M/B002LU075U.htm


----------



## copper1 (May 21, 2011)

The Powermatic saw came with the Jessem router lift. The attaching plate had screws for many routers but not this one. Jessem and Powermatic had no answer. Also the Jessem plate is larger than other plates making changing routers and plates impossible. I don't think Jessem makes a blank plate


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

copper1 said:


> The Powermatic saw came with the Jessem router lift. The attaching plate had screws for many routers but not this one. Jessem and Powermatic had no answer. Also the Jessem plate is larger than other plates making changing routers and plates impossible. I don't think Jessem makes a blank plate


Well, you haven't told us but I'm guessing you have the original Mast-R-Lift where the router mounts to a predrilled ring. Is that correct?


----------



## copper1 (May 21, 2011)

jschaben said:


> Well, you haven't told us but I'm guessing you have the original Mast-R-Lift where the router mounts to a predrilled ring. Is that correct?


I'd like to check but my saw is far away in dry storage because the Missouri river made me move power tools to dry lane. I think it is the mast-r-lift - the router is attached to th Master Plate and then to the lift. None of the predrilled holes match. Hopefully, this is old info and they make a Master Plate that works.


----------

